
Kalliope: Voice controlled personal assistant designed for home automation - kordless
https://github.com/kalliope-project/kalliope
======
kordless
Appears to be written in Python. Here's a demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4J42yO2rkM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4J42yO2rkM)

